# Problems with laptop



## Poimen (Jul 14, 2005)

Okay. So I was stupid... I spilled tea on my laptop.  It shorted out and wouldn't turn back on. When it dried out, however, I was able to get it to work except for some keys on the keyboard. So I need to replace it. Do you think it is possible for me to be able to purchase a new one somewhere (on the internet) and then replace it myself or is that too complicated? I am fairly good with computers but I have never worked with a laptop before.

Any advice? (And no I don't want to send it in to be fixed because then I am without a computer for 7-14 days).

[Edited on 7-14-2005 by poimen]


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jul 14, 2005)

If you are using your laptop as a laptop then I can not really help you, but if you keep it in the same place all the time a short term solution (at least) is buying one of those cheap USB keyboards.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 14, 2005)

www.tigerdirect.com

I have purchased many items from them and they have been great.


----------



## just_grace (Jul 14, 2005)

You will find that if you just clean the circuit board that the keys touch when pressed it will be ok. I have never taken a laptop apart sorry.


----------



## Reed (Jul 14, 2005)

search ebay -- often times you'll find laptop keyboards salvaged off old laptops...

you can hook up a regular desktop keyboard to the laptop using either your usb port or your ps2 keyboard/mouse port.

If you have any important data on your laptop take this experience as a providential reminder to devise a backup scheme -- either burning data to cd periodically or using a large external usb hard drive to back up your data to.

R


----------



## Poimen (Aug 19, 2005)

I have a new keyboard which I will install, however I broke the plastic clasp that holds the cable in place. 







Does anybody know the technical name for this piece and where I could purchase it? 




[Edited on 8-19-2005 by poimen]


----------



## Poimen (Aug 24, 2005)

This is almost funny to me so you might get a chuckle out of it:

I found an outfit that sells parts to Toshiba laptops. They sent me a diagram to find the piece I was looking for and lo and behold they had it! The only problem was that it was attached to the main processor and is not sold separately. I asked the saleswoman how much the board would cost. She writes back:



> 1A is the main board. New out right purchase would be around $500.00. Exchanges would be about the same price with around have of it refunded back after Toshiba received your old board. It usually takes 6 weeks to get the refund. There are several main boards listed for this model,( that's why I can not give you an exact price) so if you wanted to order it you would have to get the # off of the board.



So basically they want me to pay $500 for a processor that I already have, for a computer for which I payed about $500, just so I have a little plastic clip that is probably worth 5 cents. And, to top it off, I would have to remove the processor of my laptop to give her the number from which to order the main board!

I was thinking of writing back a really sarcastic letter but I restrained myself and clearly pointed out the absurdity of what she was suggesting I do. 



> Clearly it would be unwise to purchase a $500 piece for a computer that cost me about $500 just to get to a little plastic clip that probably costs 5 cents. Is there no way for me to purchase the clip by itself? Or could you point me to some online business that would sell it to me separately from the main board?



In any case, could someone help me out? Is there a place where I could simply buy the clip or I am now stuck with a not-so portable computer because I can't find a 5 cent clip? 

Yours,

frustrated


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 24, 2005)

Maybe you could either search Ebay or even ask Toshiba directly for a laptop that is completely fried. You should be able to puchase a non-working laptop for pretty cheap, and then get the plastic piece off that.


----------



## Poimen (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Maybe you could either search Ebay or even ask Toshiba directly for a laptop that is completely fried. You should be able to puchase a non-working laptop for pretty cheap, and then get the plastic piece off that.



Thanks. Though it seems kind of a waste since I already bought the keyboard this may be my last option so I think I'll look into it.


----------

